# Dreaded Instrument Cluster Failure



## ebcalford (Jan 5, 2022)

So we've had some heavy rain here in Los Angeles and my instrument cluster has gone dark. What I've discovered is that if I pull fuse 134 (which is not blown) and start the car the instrument cluster wakes back up. If I shut it off and restart the cluster will continue to come up. If I leave it for 20 minutes or so it's dead again. Remove the fuse-put it back and it consistently lights up. I get a 4 X 4 traction warning but that goes away after I drive away. I've been looking at the problems people have with the sun roof drains doing weird things to electronics after dumping water into the rear battery area but I'm unable to pin point which module might be faulty here. This is a 2010 BMW X5 35D that I love (when working) but I've just hit 100,000 and thought this vehicle would give me some more time but it's time to remove myself from the lame BMW world after years of dealer rip offs and bullshit. I want to fix this one thing ..... to sell it. Any ideas??


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I can’t imagine how you discovered the effect of pulling 134 fuses. Have you investigated the “4 X 4 traction warning”? I don’t believe that mine even offers that warning.

*Be that as it may, we must know the BMW hexadecimal Diagnostic Trouble Codes to even begin to help.*



BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes


----------



## ebcalford (Jan 5, 2022)

I have not pulled 134 fuses, I have pulled fuse number 134 in the back fuse panel. When I put the OBD on the car it comes up with 30 different codes that are only related to the fuse removal because once I clear those codes they do not return on a recheck. The 4 X 4 traction warning disappears as soon as I drive off and is also just a false read. It was my mechanic who pointed to the fuse #134 but he's too busy right now to deal with it. I'm not seeing anything on line that can explain this behavior.


----------



## ebcalford (Jan 5, 2022)

More info on the Instrument Cluster: while driving the car the cluster suddenly popped back up for a brief time and then was gone again within minutes. It's starting to feel like a connection issue but where??
In response to the hex codes off the OBD there are no codes that relate to the actual electrical issue so the computer and the codes it stores are due to the fault itself. If I reset the car (pulling out fuse #134 and replacing it) I then clear the codes and none of them return.


----------

